# Why dogs lick faces



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

from Jean Donaldson

Dogs are not only descended from wolves, they are really the same species,
just a domesticated variety. When adult wolves hunt, they gorge and return
to weaned puppies with full bellies. The puppies eagerly lick at the mouths
of the adults, who then reflexively regurgitate food for them. It's an elegant
transport system, which is also employed by African Hunting Dogs, a more
distantly related species, but one with a similar ecology. This urge to
face-lick when reunited after an absence is retained into adulthood, but its
role morphs to that of greeting and affiliation rather than food soliciting.
This retention into adulthood of an infantile trait is called neoteny (neo is
new or young, and teny is from the Greek te/ne/n, which means to stretch).
While most dogs have lost the regurgitation reflex, virtually all have a strong
face-licking urge in any greeting context. It's friendly behavior. And because
we humans are vertical, dogs jump up to access our faces.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This makes sense, but why does Scudder lick ears. He is obsessed with people ears!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Linda, I think it's pretty much the same thing. I guess every dog has their reasons. LOL. That's a good thing ,especially if you don't like French kisses. LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci licks my face at night to wake me up when she has to go potty, and I notice she'll lick faces if they get close to her, but she's doesn't do it alot.

interesting theories~

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie will try to lick my mouth is I am eating or just got through eating. Guess she still thinks I am going to regurgitate. Lord that dog is food obsessed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, Kara , that's an example of a learned behavior, Molly will also lick me on the face when in bed, because I have trained her that that is a signal to take her out. You can use whatever they do to form an association with something else. But the main reason dogs jump up to greet someone is to reach their face . Knowing this , we can know that it's just their way of greeting. And in order to stop the jumping up (if we so choose ) we are best off ,trying to teach an alternative behavior for greeting, not just simply ignoring it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie will try to lick my mouth is I am eating or just got through eating. Guess she still thinks I am going to regurgitate. Lord that dog is food obsessed.


:brushteeth: that's funny Lucile. Be glad she's food "obsessed" The easier it is to train her. LOL


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jammies will kiss my ear when we're in bed and she has to go out. If that doesn't work, she has taken to "howling" very loud!!!! Someone in this house has that little girl spoiled...hmmm!*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *Jammies will kiss my ear when we're in bed and she has to go out. If that doesn't work, she has taken to "howling" very loud!!!! Someone in this house has that little girl spoiled...hmmm!*


ound: Hey Deb, I guess if you want to avoid the howling ,you should get up when Jammies kisses your ear. See how simple housetraining is. ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff will only do it when we come home after he's been home alone for a while. Then he jumps up an down on us and gives licky kissies. Normally, if I ask for a kiss, he'll bump his nose against my mouth, but he won't lick.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Snickers is a big ear licker -- when I say "Snicks give me a kiss" -- that's where she heads.

She's also a hand and mouth licker if I'm watching tv and snacking -- it's like "If it's good enough for dad then it should be good enough for me".. I find Snicks is more interested in my face when I'm laying or reclining - not so much when I'm grooming or playing - even at eye level.

Jim & Lynda and Snickers and Snoopy soon.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucy is the obsessed licker in this house. She will come into my office several times a day and "talk" to me to pick her up. Once she's up it's licks all over. Her favorite targets are ears, noses and mouths. 

Dave mentions a learned behavior.....whatever works for them, they continue. Rico will shake his body, as though he's shaking off water, so I hear it in the middle of the night when he wants to go out to potty.


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

Banjo loves to lick me first thing in the morning....I guess to wake me up but I like to think he's smothering me with kisses All over my eyes, nose, mouth and my neck! He loves to lick my neck anytime of the day and then, of course, the ears but I tell him he can't do that...that is Dad's job!!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi isn't a big licker, but if he DOES lick, he goes straight for the ears. It really tickles!!!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

When I pick Lily up to carry her down the hallway to the elevator for her favorite walk of the day, her >hour long 5:30 walk and dog park visit she will rest her paw on the hand thats holding her up and lean up and just give one quick lick to my cheek. I think its her way of saying "Thanks" .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toboggan's Mom said:


> While I believe all these theories to be valid, I have my own and it's simple. Toboggan loves loves loves my night cream, yet could not be less interested in my day cream. (I'm not kidding)!
> 
> As far as ear licking, I've read that this is what puppies do to their mommy dogs as a sign of respect and grooming.


Well, I'm glad Kodi respects me, but I can assure him that my ears were clean BEFORE he got at them!ound:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

krandall said:


> Well, I'm glad Kodi respects me, but I can assure him that my ears were clean BEFORE he got at them!ound:


I second that response!! LOL

Lucy drives Rico nuts with the licking as well. She'll curl up near his face and lick, lick, lick.. He looks up in desperation every now and then with that "mom, can't you stop this?" look on his face. His hair will be all sticking out all over the place and wet. Now I gotta get a picture of that!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is a toe licker! If they're not available then any bare skin is fair game! She does seem to like my body lotion, too!


----------

